# Sexing golden/snow white



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I find it hard to sex my golden, they all look female to me  

Do you find it that way?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

I find it much easier to tell once they first berry. After the first batch of babies their stomach gets pretty curved and you can spot the females.

Other than that I find it hard to sex them aswell.


----------

